# Penn 113HLW 4/0 Wide



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Alright fellas now I know that these threads come in every week but I just could not find the answer I was looking for by searching the board.

Got a Penn 113HLW 4/0 Wide that I do not want to cast just yak

I have a Penn 114HLW 6/0 Wide with straight 50# mono for yaking out and other smaller rigs for surfcasting

What should I spool the 4/0 wide with? It'll be on a 6'6" 30-50 lb class rod

I was thinking 40# straight mono or 65# PP topped with 40 mono


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I have three of the 4/wides and I have one with straight 40#, IIRC it was around 500 yards of it, maybe 475... and the other two with 300 yards of 65# PP topped with 40#, one of which has about 50 yards of 80# top shot because I had to trim the end of the line at the beach and that's all I had with me so I just use it for dropping backside of the bar.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

How much mono you think is on top of that 65# PP?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

ElTiburon said:


> How much mono you think is on top of that 65# PP?


I could guess, but I'd probably be lying. I always measure with a line counter while I'm spooling but couple days go by and I forget.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Lol tell me about it I started off measuring using a football field... not kidding...


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

According to my calculations using an online line calculator and manufacturers line diameter properties for power pro, general properties for mono and reel capacity as stated by the manufacturer this is what I came up with.

65 lb power pro is is .016 diameter and 40 lb test mono is .024 diameter.

300 yds of power pro will occupy as much space on the reel as 133yds of 40 lb mono.

A penn 113HLW holds 600yds of .022/30lb mono which means it will hold
504 yards of .024/40lb test.

So 504 less 133 leaves enough room for 371 yards of 40 lb test.

Resulting in a total of 671 yds of line backing and mainline combined.

Leaving you room for a nice top shot.

Pack it tight and you should be able to pack over 700 yds total line on there.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Thanks torpedo! Good work! Ha Ha That's putting the degree to work! I just leave mine hanging.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Thanks torpedo! Good work! Ha Ha That's putting the degree to work! I just leave mine hanging.


Yeah, but if it was a math degree then I could be absolutely sure.

I'll have someone look it over and see what he says, I think its right.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Honestly, you need to invest in some actual surf rods. 10-12 feet in length. They will give you much better leverage off of the beach and help keep your line, somewhat off the bars.

Sand Spikes of 5 feet would help also.

I allways used 50# on my 4/0 wides and 60# on my 6/0 wides.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

OK as I mentioned in my previous post I asked our resident scientist and he said I'm a bit off but I think hes off. LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

No way man, he reversed something in transition.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Samsonite... I was way off! LOL

Calculus flashbacks!!! Argh!!!

Sorry man you get an F but I'll bump it up to D because you showed your work

I packed 300 yds of PP and 375 yds on top of that and it fit PERFECTLY
lalalalike a glove


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Samsonite... I was way off! LOL
> 
> Calculus flashbacks!!! Argh!!!
> 
> ...


Ya see, so my calc is more accurate. The more math and properties you involve the more suceptible to mistake. I think his err is accepting a spool is a cylinder. Whereas, the sides of a spool are at an angle widening out allowing more line to fit. I hate pi.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

i have a 4 wide that i have 40# mono all the way through and have right at 600 yards of it.....the penn specs seem to be a little short because every penn i have i've gotten more on the reel then they say is possible


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

OK, heres the reply from our well educated scientist after I questioned his answer.


> Ooopps...I may be a scientist but I am human.....
> 
> I found a mistake....I didn't use the radius of the 40 # mono....
> 
> Yeah, that didn't seem right because I used to get about 450 yards of 40 on my 113HLW in the late 90's. I don't have any 4/0 wides anymore but anyways.....












So as you can see in conclusion either way you figure it you can wind an admirable amount of line on a 4/0 wide well over 600 yards which is plenty of line for most shark you can catch off the Texas coast. Consider the amount of line you can add going from a perpendicual spool to an angled spool and there you have it. Lots of line!


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Honestly, you need to invest in some actual surf rods. 10-12 feet in length. They will give you much better leverage off of the beach and help keep your line, somewhat off the bars.


 Im not the expert but I have always heard the opposite... Long rods give the fish more leverage. Long rods do keep the line off the bar forsure. Not trying to start a flame war just I have always heard long rod= more leverage for the fish.

BP


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Honestly, you need to invest in some actual surf rods. 10-12 feet in length. They will give you much better leverage off of the beach and help keep your line, somewhat off the bars.
> Sand Spikes of 5 feet would help also.


I learned this from Old Surf-Fishermen that started fishing with "split bamboo" and "Calcutta Cane", Harnell's, Harrington's then Fenwicks. Back when they took someone to the beach with them, payed them .05 cents to hold their rod all day. One old salt told me,... Boy, you can do two things with a longrod, beat the fish up or beat yourself up,..it's your choice. This still holds true to this day.
Penn 113 hlw's, I have 6 of them and when packed with 40# mono they will hold over 500yrds. I cast mine, use no kayak and have been spooled many times fishing 2nd & 3rd guts. Serious surf-fishermen "longrods" label our kind of fishing a "disease", with no cure.
Same old salt told me,... remember boy after dark, out there, you are part of the food chain. :smile:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

BigPole said:


> Im not the expert but I have always heard the opposite... Long rods give the fish more leverage. Long rods do keep the line off the bar forsure. Not trying to start a flame war just I have always heard long rod= more leverage for the fish.
> 
> BP


You are correct, it's like the fish has a longer wrench to crank on you with.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

I prefer the shorter rods myself for the long lines, but you can't beat the long rods for casting. A 4/0 wide is kind of the in between that does well on either one.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Torpedo said:


> I prefer the shorter rods myself for the long lines, but you can't beat the long rods for casting. A 4/0 wide is kind of the in between that does well on either one.


 lol ever tried to cast a 6'6" 80# penn rod with a 6/0 penn senator? Distance wise I could **** farther  Yea long rods for casting is the way to go. Just wanted to make sure what I have heard wasn't bull.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Long Rod, Short Rod...... each to his own.


----------

